# better AI to use during pct arimidex or aromasin?



## losieloos (Dec 9, 2012)

I know I will be using dex for my entire cycle, should I switch it up or just stick with dex? Im doing clomid for my pct might throw in some nolvadex.I will be using hcg during and in between my last pin and start of pct.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Dec 9, 2012)

lay out your pct protocol bro...this way we can see what your actually doing

as far as the anti e....if adex works for ya then why switch?


----------



## Christosterone (Dec 9, 2012)

If you are using nolva, run aromasin


----------



## losieloos (Dec 9, 2012)

My pct is going to be clomid for 5 weeks 100/100/50/50/50 with an AI, the ai I have is rui dex but I threw it out I dont want to waste my time figuring if its real or not. Yeah and I willl include hcg start week five all the way up to 4 days before I start my pct.  Pretty simple. my cycle will be 15 weeks (test deca dbol)


----------



## Cashout (Dec 9, 2012)

Remember the purpose of using an AI during PCT is different than using an AI on-cycle.

The goal in PCT should be to FULLY RESTORE and SUPPORT the function of the HPTA. The primary mechanism through which an AI does this in PCT is by limiting the level of estrogen that is introduced into the HPTA feedback loop and prevent the subsequent moderation of the function of the HPTA via the negative feedback mechanisms. So any AI will facilitate that process. HOWEVER, since we are attempting to FULLY RESTORE the HPTA, we want to be selective in our AI use and avoid those with demonstrated androgenic properties that may interfere with the restoration process. All AI that are steroidal in structure could exhibit androgenic properties. Hence, AI like ATD and Asin would not be the best choice for PCT.

Some SERMs like Nolva do impact the blood level of 3rd gen AIs like Adex and Letro. Regardless, it is not really a concern during PCT given the highly effective rate at which a drugs like Adex and Letro inhibit estrogen synthesis. Both are reported to have over a 90+% effectiveness at reducing the syntheses of estrogen in the body. Since we are in PCT and not pumping 600 mgs a week of test into our body, even a 50% reduction on estrogen synthesis would be more than ample to keep the level of estrogen from getting too high in PCT to provide negative feedback and further suppress the newly restored HPTA.

But what do I know...


----------



## coltmc4545 (Dec 9, 2012)

^Bingo bango


----------



## staxs (Dec 9, 2012)

I would run aromasin during pct due to the fact that adex leaves you with estro rebound and aro doesnt. But if your not running nolva and just clomid in your pct you could run adex because adex and nolva combat each other.


----------



## Christosterone (Dec 10, 2012)

I like nolva, clomid, with low dose aromasin. I would taper aromasin off as test leaves body.


----------



## losieloos (Dec 10, 2012)

Thanks for all the great advises guys.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Dec 10, 2012)

staxs said:


> I would run aromasin during pct due to the fact that adex leaves you with estro rebound and aro doesnt. But if your not running nolva and just clomid in your pct you could run adex because adex and nolva combat each other.



adex only has a chance of estro rebound. You can use it in a manner that will negate the rebound....its what we call tapering. 

Im with cashout 200% on this one


----------



## losieloos (Dec 10, 2012)

Im liking the ideas here very informative I appreciate it a lot I'm learning something new everyday here


----------



## juced_porkchop (Dec 10, 2012)

losieloos said:


> I know I will be using dex for my entire cycle, should I switch it up or just stick with dex? Im doing clomid for my pct might throw in some nolvadex.I will be using hcg during and in between my last pin and start of pct.



when you start pct AI should stop, I mean the high hormone levels should have been cleared by the time you start pct, should not need an AI.


----------



## juced_porkchop (Dec 10, 2012)

I just think PCT is time to restart your body AND let hormone levels, level out as well.
Just don't really like the idea of an AI in PCT, but just my op.
From my research though I would say to be careful what AI you use if you do wish to because it can effect the SERM.
If u have to use one use stane as it wont/should not interact with serms effectiveness.


----------



## LeanHerm (Dec 10, 2012)

Good read fellas.


----------



## Jada (Dec 10, 2012)

Thanks for the knowledge.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Dec 10, 2012)

Youre not trying to completely crash your e during pct, just keep it low which signals the body to produce more T. We all know that T converts to E. This is how our bodies produce E. So in fact, we dont actually produce estrogen, we produce testosterone which converts to estrogen. What happens when we have too much e? Our bodies stop producing T which is the last thing we want in PCT. that's the negative feedback loop cash is talking about. What me, cashout, and cobra are saying isn't broscience. It's been studied by doctors that specialize in PCT and restarting of the HPTA of steroid users. Seems like everyone has read the study on Wikipedia on AI's reducing effectiveness of SERM therapy. Read the studies done by Dr Scally on these issues.


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 10, 2012)

i would use aromasin while on.  in pct, 6mg aromasin to control E


----------



## losieloos (Dec 10, 2012)

Yeah ive seen dr scally pct, lots of different ideas, my one boy started his pct with just clomid then finished up that and went into hcg. Havent talked to him in awhile. Now I think I might do aromasin but at a low dose just like gymrat suggested, ill get my bloddwork done right before pct to see where my e is at.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Dec 10, 2012)

This thread just goes to show you how many different opinions are out there. There is a reason why and why not to use a certain compound for a certain task. This would confuse me if I was a newb lol


----------



## Christosterone (Dec 10, 2012)

^x7 everyone is going to be talking from their experience, different compounds work differently with better worse results and side effects. In the end, if you have a good head on your shoulders, do proper research and blood work, you can come up with a plan that will be adequate pct, but most importantly, you will learn from it, thus making future pcts more efficient. As cashout said, it's all about restoring the status quo of your hpta.


----------



## AlphaD (Dec 10, 2012)

Being the newb to aas, I believe everyone has a different protocol because everyone's body reacts differently, or no one is completely the same.  I am thankful for the knowledge that is here.  I have been researching for about a year now, and have found everything here to be the most helpful, unlike another forum that just seems to be leading you down a path of trouble.

So what it is worth Thanks guys and grils, here at SI.


----------



## Emmerz24 (Dec 11, 2012)

I like aromasin because it is a suicide inhibiter. Which eliminates excess estrogen Rather than block it. It's also better on your lipids


----------



## sfstud33 (Dec 28, 2012)

I've has the estrogen rebound issue with adex. Not fun. Do aromasin. I think you run less chances of sides.


----------



## Supra (Dec 29, 2012)

Cashout said:


> Remember the purpose of using an AI during PCT is different than using an AI on-cycle.
> 
> The goal in PCT should be to FULLY RESTORE and SUPPORT the function of the HPTA. The primary mechanism through which an AI does this in PCT is by limiting the level of estrogen that is introduced into the HPTA feedback loop and prevent the subsequent moderation of the function of the HPTA via the negative feedback mechanisms. So any AI will facilitate that process. HOWEVER, since we are attempting to FULLY RESTORE the HPTA, we want to be selective in our AI use and avoid those with demonstrated androgenic properties that may interfere with the restoration process. All AI that are steroidal in structure could exhibit androgenic properties. Hence, AI like ATD and Asin would not be the best choice for PCT.
> 
> ...



well fuck i wish i had run an AI during PCT


----------

